# Monte......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Some people have been asking about the blind dog Monte who came in to our rescue, here is a update.... And many Thanks to the people who donated to help make this happen.


http://www.ksdk.com/video/default.aspx?aid=101121&storyid=176913


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great story. Way to go Monte and Dirk's. Great job. Thanks for the update Mary.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ahhh what a beautiful reunion.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, kudos to Dirk's and all the folks who donated for Monte's surgery. This is truly a heartwarming story!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - I missed it on Channel 5. Glad Bob wore a hat...lol.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

wow that's great!!!! i am so glad everything worked out and that monte can see again and got reunited with his owner.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the udpate! and thanks to those at Dirk's who helped make this reunion possible.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the update.
What a great story! Monte looks so happy !
Way to go Dirks Fund, you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's so great, pass the tissues please.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary and Bob*

Mary and Bob:

What a beautiful video of Monte and JP and Bob, you look good, too!

You are both angels!!

EVERYONE must see this!!!!:wavey::bigangel::thanks::--heart:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We just got a call saying that the surgery will not cost us a dime, as for the money donated for this , is in a special fund and will be used to care for Monte in the future. Monte's family has fallen on hard times with JP's accident and his mom losing her job, so there fore, we will use the donations to pay for food, grooming, meds and anything else Monte will need.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

double post.....


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a reunion


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for the follow up. Had to look at it a couple of times~kinda hard to see thru the mist!!! GReat job Dirks!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I cannot even imagine what Monte thought when he woke up out of surgery and he could see! I wish they could tell us :heartbeat

I was totally shocked at the followup reunion on the news last night...I had no idea that was coming (ehem...mary).  And how cool is that about the surgery costing $0- wow, what a great community and great vets!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

great story, great outcome

thanx

beth, moose and angel


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Aww that brought tears to my eyes! what a great story!


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

That was a great story. Monte looked so happy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I cannot even imagine what Monte thought when he woke up out of surgery and he could see! I wish they could tell us :heartbeat
> 
> I was totally shocked at the followup reunion on the news last night...I had no idea that was coming (ehem...mary).  And how cool is that about the surgery costing $0- wow, what a great community and great vets!


Ummmmm..I knew they taped it yesterday, but Bob was suppose to get a call to say when it would be on and didnt..I sat and watched the 5,6 &10 news waiting for it...so I was out of the loop as well.... which might have been on purpose since I wouldnt do the newscast.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> That's so great, pass the tissues please.


 
Pass them this way next. What a wonderful story! Restores your faith in people doesn't it?:smooch:


----------

